# 7790 Simplicity



## ron10 (Jan 2, 2012)

I am looking to buy a 7790 tractor and the mower will backup but will not go forward. Could this be just an ajustment to the linkage? Also the motor has been changed from a diesel to a 20hp.koler gas.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Welcome to the Forum!..Ron.. Is the tranny a hydro, or geared?


----------



## ron10 (Jan 2, 2012)

It is the Hydro


----------



## rkaylor (May 30, 2012)

Ron from another Ron. I have a Simplicity 7790 diesel for sale along with the mower deck, snow blower and front blade. Everything works. If interested give me a call (717-865-6979) or email ([email protected]). Cheers! Ron Kaylor


----------

